# Suggestion: new filter - Borders (outline)



## guiiig (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello guys!

I'm loving OBS Studio, but I'd love it even more if it had a border filter :)

It would be awesome if we had a filter resembling the "Stroke" effect in Photoshop (see attached file). Something really simple, with a size, position, opacity and color setting. Plus adding a option for rounded corner.

I suggest adding it to all visual source (including browser, display, game, image, image slideshow, media, scene,  text, video capture, window sources).

Thanks for the read :)


----------



## cowboyfrank (Sep 18, 2017)

I second the suggestion along with maybe a drop shadow if it doesn't stress the system.
Possibly in the filters area.


----------



## memeyou (Dec 24, 2020)

This is still open yet.. so simple?  Every other solution I've seen uses rasterized images as overlays and seems not ideal or efficient.


----------



## LeonardoVAC (Jan 8, 2021)

memeyou said:


> This is still open yet.. so simple?  Every other solution I've seen uses rasterized images as overlays and seems not ideal or efficient.


Just use StreamFX plugin.
_Right-click your source -> Filters -> Add SDF Effects -> Customize it at your will_


----------

